# WANTED : Hands on beekeeping experience



## homesteadingmom (Jan 30, 2021)

Sorry if this is an inappropriate category to post this in, I dont use social medias very often!

Im in Ohio, (Dayton area), and Im having trouble finding local beekeepers near me. I am desperate to get some sort of experience, even if its just a days worth, with handling bees before jumping into beekeeping. I'm still studying several online resources and books at the moment, but I know an in person experience with a knowledgable keeper would help me tons.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

a place to start Ohio State Beekeepers Association


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want to bee successful you will look up and join the local bee club and get a mentor. Lots of beekeepers would really appreciate having an "apprentice" to help them get ready for spring.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Check out the opportunity to work with (for) Michael Bush and learn a boatload about bees.





__





Bee Camp, Michael Bush


Bee Camp, Michael Bush, Beekeeping camp to learn natural beekeeping. Details on my bee camp. Come learn hands-on beekeeping.




bushfarms.com


----------

